# Who makes custom highly flamed maple tele necks?



## Floppystrings (Jan 30, 2014)

I have been checking around and and I can't seem to find any flamed maple necks that are AAA or above flame quality.

As for specs, I would like 21 frets, and 12" radius, total vintage construction if possible aka skunk stripe, 1-pc, non-aged, and non-finished. Also, I would like a '60s "C" profile, and drilled for Hipshot tuners.

Also, any idea how much this would cost me? Is $600 about right for something like this?

Thanks. I need all the options I can find, slowly pricing out a super tele build.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 30, 2014)

Warmoth can do it if you call them and pay a little extra, just make sure they send you a picture of the piece they'll be using. Warmoth's usual figured stock varies wildly, typically on the "plain" side, but if you call them you can be more picky. 

There's USACG too, they can get in some highly figured stock on request. 

Those are the two I've had the most experience with. As always, when you have something very specific in mind, send them TONS of pictures and have them send you some too. The grading of wood figure is pretty much arbitrary. One guy's "AAA" is another's "AAAAA" is another's "A".


----------



## Floppystrings (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks!

Yeah, I know how grading varies widely. Even the most figured Warmoth stuff I have seen isn't as figured as what I want. I looked through their entire unique choice stock and didn't see anything quite like what I want.

I may have to hunt down a piece of wood myself if I can't find the right one. It seems like you can only get wood like this if it is specifically selected, I only see figuring like this on custom guitars anyway, maybe a few custom shop Fenders.


----------



## jtm45 (Jan 31, 2014)

Have you tried; Musikraft LLC ?
I've seen some heavily flamed Strat necks made by them and they're one of the few places that offer roasted maple as an option.
This is a Musikraft Roasted/Baked Flame Maple neck;




Musikraft Premium Flame Maple with a tinted lacquer coat;




Musikraft Premium Flame Maple with a non-tinted lacquer coat;




I have a flamed maple Tele neck that was made for me by USACG and it's amazing!!!! One of the nicest Tele necks i've ever played and built to my exact requirements. Only problem is that they aren't Fender Licensed so i had to 'finish' the headstock shape myself.

If you want to get a super-flamey neck blank yourself this place has some amazing stock of Flame and Birdseye Maple;
Birdseye Maple Wood / Exotic Figured Maple


----------



## sehnomatic (Feb 3, 2014)

Check warmoth's in stock flame maple necks. All of them are well within, even half of your budget.

Warmoth Custom Guitar Parts - Classic Showcase


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 3, 2014)

I was going to suggest Doug at Soulmate Guitars (who does incredible custom necks) but he's taking a yearlong break starting this February 2014


----------

